# Robert Bolton



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 17, 2006)

Robert Bolton, English Puritan (1572 -- December 17, 1631) was a noted Puritan minister in his day. He was the author of _The Carnal Professor_, _Discourse About the State of True Happiness_, _The Four Last Things: Death, Judgment, Hell, Heaven_, _General Directions for a Comfortable Walking with God_ and _Instructions for Comforting Afflicted Consciences_, the last of which was highly commended by Gisbertus Voetius in _Spiritual Desertion_.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 17, 2006)

I thought this was a post about Michael Bolton. My bad I had visions of the Dentist's chair. whoosh!


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 17, 2006)

Any relation to Samuel Bolton. Who authored the true bounds of Christian Freedom. BTW excellent book!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 17, 2006)

Irishcat922 said:


> I thought this was a post about Michael Bolton. My bad I had visions of the Dentist's chair. whoosh!



 



Irishcat922 said:


> Any relation to Samuel Bolton. Who authored the true bounds of Christian Freedom. BTW excellent book!



No relation to Samuel Bolton.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 29, 2007)

Robert Bolton, _Comforting Afflicted Consciences_, is available here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 29, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Robert Bolton, _Comforting Afflicted Consciences_, is available here.



Also available for purchase in pdf format at Puritan Books (see sample page here).


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 29, 2007)

True story that happened to me about a year and a half ago:

I was standing at the bus stop reading Robert Bolton's The Four Last Things when a skinny lady with meth sores on her face jaywalked across the street to approach me. She wore red, tight, shorts and a fake fur coat. Her dirty high-heeled shoes were worn and starting to show her toes. 

"Hi, what are you reading?" 

"I'm reading about Death, Judgment, Hell, and Heaven." 

She spun as if I had hit her across the face and walked off. So much for street evangelism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 30, 2007)




----------

